# Because why fucking not



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I haven't filled out one of these in forever but I just remembered something so here goes:

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
Nothing. This is done out of boredom and fun. Apparently there's some kind of sect forum consensus here that I am secretly a mistyped INTP so @Swordsman of Mana @Figure @Scelerat @Blystone @Aha @Inguz

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
Right now I think I yearn for some kind of peace of mind, to get back and get in touch with myself. I feel this way because I feel like I lost something quintessential to my existence as a child and I feel like I cannot get it back so my entire existence pretty much revolves around some kind of searching for that something I feel like I lost. I feel a bit like a hollow or lesser of a person, not quite complete, like I separated myself into two parts and one part just disappeared or walked away that day. I feel like a monster, something utterly terrifying and terrible, that which should not be but I am and I feel like I am because I must, because I don't know how to be or live another way. I want to feel complete and whole again, alive and real, to feel truly and genuinely rather than something lesser of a man. 

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
I am not sure I understand this question because I am not sure I can think of such a situation but perhaps deeply loving and caring, genuinely giving, truly feeling and being in touch with everything around me in this very carefree kind of way? 

I think I feel this way or am capable of feeling this way when I'm letting go of everything and allow myself to just be which is incredibly difficult. To feel like you're a part of the flow in this simple kind of way without keep building defenses. 

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
I feel pretty dumb and inferior around most things interpersonal. 

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
I think I tend to think of decisions in terms of what is seen as desirable or not. Is this something I want? It sometimes takes a lot of time to figure it out and I have no problem waiting for it. I also often have a very strong and deep sense of just "knowing" what is the right thing to do or what outcome is the best which cannot be reasoned beyond the feeling of simply knowing. 

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
I tend to emphasize the quality of the end result because I like to know that the outcome meets my expectations of what results are desirable. I don't want anything substandard. I'll judge all my colleagues and deem whether I find them worthy or not. It doesn't mean it must be perfect, but it doesn't mean I'll accept something below average either because I know we are capable of producing something of above average quality. 

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *
Uh, I can't think of anything. I've been told by my shrink that I am very poor at verbalizing, expressing and explaining emotions and these things tend to go into one ear and other the other. I have no memory where I can recall that something was particularly fun in a way that made it stand out to me. 

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
When I learn something new I want to jump straight into action and try out what I know and understand so I can see how it works real time. I am an auditory learner so I learn the best discussing something with someone who knows better than I or listening to lectures, but I can also do reading on my own just fine. I don't understand the part about hands on, theorizing or memorizing. I seek deep and exhaustive understanding of things but I feel that a vital aspect of this is actually observing how something really is or what it really is. You can't like abstract it beyond reality as it is. Then it just becomes useless theory and thinking that doesn't say anything more than expressing an ideal of what the world is like which the world necessarily is not. 

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
Not at all, really, in a sense. Like I can plan and structure just fine. I care a lot about efficiency but I'm pretty shit at following through and such. I often get caught up way too easily in current pleasure indulgences. 

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
I don't care about principles as much as I care about concepts, what something means or what it represents. It's about the why, not so much the how. 

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
Eh, how are these necessarily opposites? I mean, nothing says you can't do both or be concerned with both? With that said, I think I tend to like, be more concerned about how something makes me feel or how I personally experience something rather than how others are feeling as in focusing on their feelings as much as how their feelings impact me if that makes sense. Like my feelings are distinctly separate from theirs and whatever I feel in reaction to someone else is my unique feeling and not at all related to their emotions. 

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
Dumb question. I tend to speak without thinking pretty much like I am thinking as I am speaking. And I don't really care whether it's one-on-one or a group as long the group isn't too big. I tend to fall silent in very large groups and end up observing my environment. 

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
I think I tend to jump into action right away actually. I think I could sometimes benefit from being a little bit more cautious and careful in how I approach life. I don't think actions or words speak louder than the other as much as I care about both correlating. If someone says something about themselves, it means nothing if they can't back it up with their actions but similarly, actions in themselves don't necessarily mean much either if the intent isn't there. 

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
It's indeed Saturday today! Depends on a lot of things like what situation I am in right now. Am I capable of leaving for example? Do I have time to get ready? What friends are calling me, what do I think and feel about them? Are they close and important to me or more sort of like acquaintances? Where are we going? etc. 

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
Erratic and can turn very pedantic and aggressive. I may point out the flaws of others where I would otherwise hold my tongue. I got a very stinging tongue as I know exactly what to say to make it hurt the most. I can get extremely energetic but in this kind of stressful way. I may end up endlessly cleaning my apartment for example. 

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
People who emphasize emotional expression, a get-along mentality for the sake of the group, a needlessly carefree attitude towards life with emphasis on fun and group belonging. There's probably more but this is what I can think of right now. 

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
My interests, my passions. I can also diatribe theory all day, apparently. Hence I got nicknamed "textbook" among other things. 

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?*
I think I am very bad in taking in physical details or paying attention to my physical environment and what is really there. I am also very bad in being personally in touch with myself and my deeper and more complex emotions. 

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?*
I think most of my friends perceive me as very friendly, social and outgoing, intelligent, snide, sarcastic, trustful, dependent, protective, strong, willful, honest. I don't think the people whom I consider friends got a flawed perception of me. That's partially how I weed out friends from foe in that a friend is someone who can see and accept you for who you really are. 

I think my friends would never say that I'm dumb, unreliable, dishonest, a liar, weak, a sheep. I don't know what else. 

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
lol, I would probably spend all that time sleeping and talking to my girlfriend. <_< Also maybe sex if there's an opportunity. And good food.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a question for you: maybe try going back to your other questionnaires and asking how similar those are to this. Because you may be recording growth and not actual personality, which would be trends between questionnaires, what is implied by consistent strengths and weaknesses. What do you think?

Tone of this is similar to me, as are some of the things you say. I don't even think I'd be cognizant enough of my dislikes of people(number 16) to label them as you have though, because I'm in disbelief that people can sincerely be that way. Sorry that doesn't help since I'm perpetually undecided on type.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

@Entropic man, it's clear that you were really bored if you filled this thing. Anyway, the Fe PoLR (I don't give a fuck if this a MBTI questionnaire) is so damn clear that people would be really stupid if they think that you're INTP, and I won't be surprised if they think that because you're aware that you're messy (proving that the judging/perceiving dichotomy is a pile of BS), so it's so damn clear that you're INTJ, that any derp that thinks otherwise should check if their knowledge of cognitive functions is right or not.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Definitely gonna go with ESFP this one :wink:


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Ksilva said:


> Definitely gonna go with ESFP this one :wink:


I disagree.

Definite ESFJ. Fe- Si ALL up in this.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

-Alpha- said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Definite ESFJ. Fe- Si ALL up in this.


I dunno man, I feel like I'm seeing a lot more P than J. I mean, look at this:



> Uh, I can't think of anything. I've been told by my shrink that I am very poor at verbalizing, expressing and explaining emotions and these things tend to go into one ear and other the other. I have no memory where I can recall that something was particularly fun in a way that made it stand out to me.


That's a P answer right there.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm going to buck the trend and say ENTJ. I'm positive on the NTJ part; there's definitely Ni and Se there. I just think you use more Te than Ni. Other Te-doms I know, like my ESTJ father, also have trouble with verbalizing. See, Te is all about the facts and the objectives, and won't let you speak in empty or subjective generalities. Ti-doms tend to have trouble getting started, but once on a roll cannot be stopped.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Entropic
INFP some sort connection to 4, 5 and 6 

btw, this is an example of an unhealthy 8w7 Sx/Sp, and, imo, it doesn't match the way you describe your behavior when stressed out at all.


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

INTJ. ENTJ was the 2nd guess but the fact that you chose concept over principle was telling.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Ksilva said:


> Definitely gonna go with ESFP this one :wink:


Why? I suspect from how you responded it's a troll suggestion, but still why that out of all other types you could choose? 



TyranAmiros said:


> I'm going to buck the trend and say ENTJ. I'm positive on the NTJ part; there's definitely Ni and Se there. I just think you use more Te than Ni. Other Te-doms I know, like my ESTJ father, also have trouble with verbalizing. See, Te is all about the facts and the objectives, and won't let you speak in empty or subjective generalities. Ti-doms tend to have trouble getting started, but once on a roll cannot be stopped.


Why ENTJ? How do you see Ni and Se? 



Swordsman of Mana said:


> @Entropic
> INFP some sort connection to 4, 5 and 6
> 
> btw, this is an example of an unhealthy 8w7 Sx/Sp, and, imo, it doesn't match the way you describe your behavior when stressed out at all.


That guy in the video is potentially an ESxP, but I already suspected that when you linked me and thought this is "THE way sx 8 is". In terms of descriptions, 8 is too strongly overlapping with Se dominance which does not make the enneagram type true justice if you are not yourself Se dominant. Also, what makes you think I'm nothing like that guy with people around me? Did you pay attention to the portion where I said I got a very stinging tongue and that I'm very snide and sarcastic? I very good at pointing out the faults of and in others and always making it seem like they are in the wrong, even when I don't try to. 

And why INFP lol? What I described about my behavior when stressed out actually matches this:

*Inferior Se
*INTJs and INFJs appear less likely than other Introverted types to get much pleasure from a lessening of introverted “inhibitions,” although some INTJ males describe becoming more extraverted in a positive, sociable way. An INFJ said he is “surprisingly more extraverted, especially in the company of strangers; more expressive and less contained.” Female Introverted Intuitive types mention increased sociability less frequently, possibly because they, like other women who are Introverts, are encouraged (or required) to develop social skills. However, for the most part, the obsessiveness and discomfort that accompany extraverting their Sensing function is experienced as overwhelmingly distressing for both male and female INTJs and INFJs.

As dominant Introverted Intuition loses its position of primacy, INTJs and INFJs start to lose their characteristic wide-ranging, global perspective. Their field of operation narrows considerably, and their range of acknowledged possibilities becomes limited and idiosyncratic. They may make more factual mistakes and become careless with spelling and grammar. “I am unable to cope with simple decisions and problems,” said an INTJ woman. “I'm frustrated by the physical world—I lose things, drop them, hate them. I don't know what to wear or what to eat. I'm impatient with people and can't read or concentrate.” An INTJ said she obsessively looks for the “right” factual piece of information that will solve the problem. “I notice things not put away around the house—things that are broken or things to do.” As their hold on their dominant and auxiliary functions further diminishes, the qualities of inferior Extraverted Sensing manifest in an obsessive focus on external data, overindulgence in sensual pleasures, and an adversarial attitude toward the outer world.

For INTJs, tertiary Feeling may abet the process in that the “facts” (real or invented) on which the INTJ obsesses are often used as “proof” that others discount, devalue, or dislike the INTJ. Similar “facts” may be used by the INFJs tertiary Thinking to prove that the INFJ is inadequate or a failure. The comparison between dominant and inferior Extraverted Sensing is shown in Table 12.

Jung (1976a) incorporates the three qualities of inferior Extraverted Sensing (obsessive focus on external data, overindulgence in sensual pleasures, and an adversarial attitude toward the outer world) in the following comment:

What the introverted intuitive represses most of all is the sensation of the object, and this colours his whole unconscious. It gives rise to a compensatory extraverted sensation function of an archaic character. The unconscious personality can best be described as an extraverted sensation type of a rather low and primitive order. Instinctuality and intemperance are the hallmarks of this sensation, combined with an extraordinary dependence on sense-impressions. This compensates the rarefied air of the intuitive's conscious attitude. (p. 402)

*Obsessive Focus on External Data
*Effective dominant Extraverted Sensing types are open to the widest variety of information from the environment— the more the better for them. Fully experiencing the outside world is their greatest pleasure. For an INTJ or INFJ in the grip of inferior Extraverted Sensing, data from the outside world can seem overwhelming. Facts and details in the world demand the attention of the Introverted Intuitive type in the grip, so he or she obsesses about them. This may be experienced by both INTJs and INFJs as a state of intensity and drive. *Their attempts to control the details in their environment are often expressed in such activities as feverishly cleaning the house, moving furniture, and organizing records and other materials*. They may show an adamant concern about minute details and an unrelenting effort to control everything in their immediate vicinity.

An INFJ described her obsessiveness and withdrawal from her usual interests this way: “I stew about what's going on. I can't sit still and am restless. I am mentally fatigued and find myself compulsively putting things in order and trying to control everything around me.” An INTJ said that when he is in this state, he feels like a top spinning faster and faster. If he is working with tools and getting frustrated and angry, he has learned that it is best for him to stop or he will get hurt or break something. An INFJ described “obsessing about details.” He gave as an example:

“When I'm using power tools that can cause injury, I will spend an inordinate amount of energy making sure that I'm not going to inadvertently hurt myself when I turn the thing on. I will triple-check to make sure my fingers are out of the way, etc. Usually I take in the world more globally and have less concern about details until I need them.”

Se-dominant Types
• Focus on external data
• Seeking sensual/aesthetic pleasure
• Delight in the outer world

Se-inferior Types
• Obsessive focus on external data
• Overindulgence in sensual pleasure
• Adversarial attitude toward the outer world

“I'm more likely to have accidents,” said an INTJ. “I'm robotic, forget things, say things backwards; I'm obsessed with a thought and can't get it out of my mind. I try to control situations and people and engage in strange behavior, like checking on things,” said an INTJ woman. And another INTJ woman said, “I can become obsessed by detail. I'm less able to function and make decisions—sort of paralyzed.” An INFJ said, “I alphabetize my compact discs; or suddenly it's time to do that thing I thought about doing two months ago. I drop everything and do it; or I fixate on smells and sounds.” “I organize or clean. I feel pressured and can't think clearly,” reported another INFJ. “I nitpick about things in the environment. I bombard people verbally and obsess out loud.”

An INTJ recalled the following from his childhood and adolescence: “When my studies were not going too well I would start to develop detailed tables of data, or drawings to support technical/science answers. These were frequently in too great detail, taking a lot of time and usually out of all proportion to the task and the length of the answers sought—or even irrelevant to the original questions.”

Often the external input that becomes the object of obsession is something someone said or even failed to say. When the last client on an unusually busy day left without saying her usual “See you next week,” an INTJ therapist became convinced she had made a mistake during the psychotherapy session. She spent many hours going over the content of the session. She felt the only reason the client had not terminated therapy that day was politeness, so as not to hurt the therapist's feelings.

A common focus, particularly for INTJ and INFJ women, can be an aspect of their physical appearance. They may become convinced that they have prominent skin blemishes, that others are noticing that they don't dress very well, or that they look fat. In combination with the “overindulgence” manifestation described below, a powerful effect can occur.

*Overindulgence in Sensual Pleasures
*In effective dominant Extraverted Sensing types, the enjoyment of sensual pleasures is natural, spontaneous, and quite consistent with their focus on the reality of the immediate environment. In Introverted Intuitive types in the grip of inferior Extraverted Sensing, this quality takes the form of sensual excess rather than sensual pleasure. It is interesting that a number of INTJs and INFJs described themselves as becoming “self-centered” and “self-indulgent” when they are in the grip—a descriptor often projected onto well-functioning Extraverted Sensing types by INTJs and INFJs (and by other types as well).

Overdoing gratification of the senses is a commonly mentioned behavior for INTJs and INFJs in the grip of their inferior function. They may overeat or binge. They see themselves as obsessively doing harm to their bodies. A typical “tactic” is to overindulge compulsively and immediately thereafter—if not during the episode—berate themselves for their uncontrolled, shallow, destructive behavior. An INTJ described the experience this way: “There is a clear preliminary state where I am totally apart from the real world. I am not even an observer, and I can completely ignore anything real. It's a nice fantasy, that's all—just absorbing. But later I become excessively indulgent, getting totally immersed in physical experiences— eating, exercise, pulp fiction, TV. But I don't enjoy it. It feels like a dangerous roller coaster, but I'm immobilized and can't get off.”

An INFJ said, “I have to get away from reality. I do too much of something— one thing. I eat more or stop eating; I shop for useless things.” Another said, “I eat too much, spend too much, watch TV or read excessively to escape. I'm late for everything.” An INTJ said her pattern is to overeat, feel guilty about it, wake up in the night and feel worse, get too little sleep, causing her to feel more vulnerable, and then eat more. Another INTJ feels bad about her overeating but not guilty: “I hate it when people brag about how much they exercise!” she said.

*Adversarial Attitude Toward the Outer World*
Effective dominant Extraverted Sensing types approach the outer world with eager anticipation of all the wonderful experiences awaiting them. For Introverted Intuitive types in the grip of inferior Extraverted Sensing, the immediate reality of the outer world spells difficulty and danger. They expect obstacles and problems to plague them as they move through a strange and potentially hostile environment. Their hypersensitivity to potentially dangerous surroundings can promote uneasiness about people as well. “I can have negative forebodings and feel that people are against me,” said an INTJ. An INFJ said she “becomes suspicious. Usually I'm tolerant, curious, and compassionate, so 'out of character' for me means I'm unaccepting and frustrated with the world.”

An INTJ said, “I start tripping over things and feel out of control in the external world. I feel like I'm under a dark cloud. I get hung up on some false fact and distort it. I get stressed out about time—too many things and not enough time. I attack others with words and then feel guilty.” An INFJ described herself as “shutting down, communicating very little. I misplace things, especially keys and watches. I'm very harsh, critical, not diplomatic. I lose my temper, obsess about details, organize, reorganize, yet nothing gets done.”

Anticipating the worst can often elicit anger and blame in INTJs and INFJs. “I'm moody and gloomy, with sudden deep anger,” said an INTJ. An INFJ also describes experiencing deep anger: “I am emotionally aroused and am terribly critical of others. I accuse people of never helping me. I become dogmatic and blast people with facts. If no one is around to attack, I write a scathing letter to someone.” Another said, “I internally check off all the events that happened leading up to the 'conflict' and then I verbalize this list with a sense that the impeccable logic of it will convince others I am right and I will be vindicated.”

The altered state of any inferior function is typically accompanied by a lessening of social controls and therefore more frequent expressions of anger. However, the character of the anger may be different for different types. For INTJs and INFJs, the “cause” of distress is often one or more “objects” in the environment. The anger directed at either things or people may therefore be more focused, intense, and extreme than with other inferior functions. Introverted Intuitive types may be unable to recognize alternative possibilities so that their perspective becomes extremely narrow. This tunnel vision and externalization of blame can produce ruthless results.

One INTJ said, “I get into verbal raving and am out of control. I regress emotionally and act childish. I feel anxious, exposed, childlike.” Another INTJ said, “If I bump my head on a cupboard, I get mad at the world for putting a cupboard there. Others think I'm cursing at myself— but it's really at the inconsideration or stupidity of the cupboard being there.” An INFJ observed, “I am angry, unreasonable, totally irrational, closed-minded, and impatient. I feel vulnerable and then become angry at others for it. I can't communicate with anyone. I am hard, callous, unfeeling, and I have no energy to be bothered with anyone else.” 

I don't think I have such an adversial relationship with anger though. I love anger because it makes me feel strong and powerful. I don't see anger as a negative emotion but closer to something of creativity. It's what you do with it that matters. 

And oh yeah @Swordsman of Mana I almost forgot but if you haven't already you should read this post by Flatlander and really try to mull over what he means and why it is important, especially in relation to the enneagram: 
http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...2626-instinctual-variants-2.html#post10150514



somnuvore said:


> INTJ. ENTJ was the 2nd guess but the fact that you chose concept over principle was telling.


Why xNTJ?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

tangosthenes said:


> I have a question for you: maybe try going back to your other questionnaires and asking how similar those are to this. Because you may be recording growth and not actual personality, which would be trends between questionnaires, what is implied by consistent strengths and weaknesses. What do you think?
> 
> Tone of this is similar to me, as are some of the things you say. I don't even think I'd be cognizant enough of my dislikes of people(number 16) to label them as you have though, because I'm in disbelief that people can sincerely be that way. Sorry that doesn't help since I'm perpetually undecided on type.


I do think this questionnaire reflects my growth, but isn't my growth and the path I'm walking down a part of my personality? My personality isn't static but changes as I experience things throughout my life. 

By tone you mean that I responded similarly to you? I can't help you there. I don't think this questionnaire is very reflective of my cognition at all to be honest, as much as it reveals my personality in much broader strokes. I'll fill out the Spades one because why not x2.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

So here goes the Spades one. I can't be arsed to do my own because it's so fucking long lol:

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
My shrink said I am undergoing a developmental crisis so I suppose that is what it is. Based on what I've read, it seems accurate. The only kind of medicine I'm taking that would potentially affect me cognitively in some way is currently antidepressants. I'm 26, male, kind of slow-tired because I woke up not too long time ago. 

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
There are a lot of pictures to choose from here but I'll go with this one because I find it intriguing: https://www.flickr.com/photos/jaymarksimages/15082765385/in/explore-2014-08-30

I really like this picture because of how bizarre the building really is. I'm not sure if it's a fortress, a maze or something else entirely. What was it used for and how come it eventually turned out to look like this way? As with buildings and houses in general, I think this building is representative of the mind and the human psyche. I particularly think so about this building due to its layout being so bizarre, showcasing how chaotic the human mind can really be. It's not neat, clean, the structure does not indicate an obvious purpose. It feels almost like a fortress erected in some wasteland and as if it continues deep down underneath the earth. Makes me think of the Freudian understanding of the psyche where only a small portion is expressed through our ego conscious awareness and the rest is really situated underneath in the unconsciousness, in this case the earth itself. 

I like how the the photo is black and white and how empty the surroundings are. It makes me think of it being a very desolate place, a lonely kind of place. Post-apocalyptic, perhaps? Makes me think of that animated series called Salad Fingers though I don't think the mind of Salad Fingers would be like this exactly. Given the mental nature of Salad Fingers, it would be even more bizarre and surreal but I digress. I imagine this kind of building is what someone would feel like when they are trapped in their own mind and feeling like they cannot get out, like their mind is so full of various defense mechanisms they start to become dissociated from reality. They may occasionally catch glimpses from it from that tower situated in the center of the building, but the real bulk of it is really situated underground hidden away from everyone else to see. 

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
For fucks sake. I would probably get angry and frustrated. Can we fix it? Do we have time to fix it? If we can't fix it, can we take ourselves there by any other means? I would probably try to take a look even though I know zero about cars or somehow suggest options of how to potentially solve it. I would experience myself as eager and impatient to get going again because I really want to see this concert and it's such a waste to not be able to get there just because the fucking car broke. 

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
Depends on how tired I am and who the company is. I am not much for parties in the first place and if the show was great I would likely want to go home and spend some quality time by myself with little stimulus around me as I would likely be very tired from attending the concert. 

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
I may express my staunch disagreement and lay out my reasoning why. If their value is so contrary to mine, I may consider how worthy they are as a friend to me, whether it is worth keeping them or not, especially if they won't change their minds. I tend to only surround myself with people who share my beliefs and values because it makes life simpler that way. Not sure why, but I don't like to disagree on values with people close to me. 

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
Depends on what it is but I may act in some way or react, at least. 

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
It takes a lot of time to change my values. Some of my currently held values that I find important is to respect the right of the individual, freedom of choice to be etc. I'm very socially liberal. I'm too tired and lazy to think of anything deep as of this moment in time. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
Probably my argumentative nature and how willing I am to stand up for my own beliefs and what I think is right and argue the point. I am not sure what I would choose to change about myself because if you change one little thing, it's going to change a lot of things about myself and I would essentially be rendered an entirely new person and I am not sure I currently find that to be something desirable at all. 

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I can get them anywhere, any time pretty much. I tend to trust them, especially if I feel them strongly. They are rarely wrong. 

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
Doing things I enjoy doing obviously. Something fun, interesting and engaging. Similarly, activities that drain are things I don't enjoy or find pleasurable. Not sure there is a "why" to that answer since it is what it is. 
*
10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I think I hold my tongue a lot more than what people probably think I do. I'm incredibly cynical and critical of others. I am this way because I have an easy time seeing faults, errors, what's missing or could be there etc. over what is really there. It makes it easy for me to see people's faults and flaws.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

@Entropic would help if you answered the same questions in a video. The text could be read in different light with a lot of prejudice.

I've mastered visual typing and going to start a twitter and a blog with practical typing. 



As far as the previous impression goes, Ti-dom would make sense. But I do not agree with INTP typing. ISTP though... with Ti-Ni loop.
But would not assert this point till I see you in a video/IRL. The texts could be very misleading.
Enneagram: before you type your enneagram you should decide firmly on your instinct stacking. 



As for:


Blue Flare said:


> @_Entropic_ man, it's clear that you were really bored if you filled this thing. Anyway, the Fe PoLR (I don't give a fuck if this a MBTI questionnaire) is so damn clear that people would be really stupid if they think that you're INTP, and I won't be surprised if they think that because you're aware that you're messy (proving that the judging/perceiving dichotomy is a pile of BS), so it's so damn clear that you're INTJ, that any derp that thinks otherwise should check if their knowledge of cognitive functions is right or not.


Asslicker level 95. Dunno your mbti, but you strike as 6w7 rather than 7w anything.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Aha said:


> Asslicker level 95. Dunno your mbti, but you strike as 6w7 rather than 7w anything.


So is stating the obvious always the same as being an asslicker? I don't even think you know what a 6 is.

And I can upload a video and I will also lol over what ridiculous type you'll offer me.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Entropic said:


> So is stating the obvious always the same as being an asslicker? I don't even think you know what a 6 is.


It is the way you state something "obvious" that is considered an asslicking 



Entropic said:


> And I can upload a video and I will also lol over what ridiculous type you'll offer me.


I am not going to troll. I am still practicing but my accuracy is considerably more than that of online tests. I just need a person to talk anything about two minutes. It is preferable if the camera is on some distance so I can clearly see your chest and hands. 

As I said, I am not trolling. I quite proud of my skill of visual typing. It works


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Aha said:


> It is the way you state something "obvious" that is considered an asslicking


So? They are a friend, is it wrong to express what they think as a way to honor the friendship? A friendship is not the same as asslicking. 



> I am not going to troll. I am still practicing but my accuracy is considerably more than that of online tests. I just need a person to talk anything about two minutes. It is preferable if the camera is on some distance so I can clearly see your chest and hands.
> 
> As I said, I am not trolling. I quite proud of my skill of visual typing. It works


And there's a reason most visual typing is bogus. Fyi, I've been officially visual typed as an INTJ by the CognitiveTypes people.

Here you have a video I recorded some weeks ago, not related to this questionnaire but another:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I'm just wondering why you're putting up a questionnaire at all. 

From what I've read here, you're not really willing to consider any other options... It just seems like you're trying to insult/retort against others who might think differently.

It's wasting people's time that could be spent helping someone else.

But, in any case, INTJ's the best bet. Ni subtype. Strong use of Fi. It goes along with my theory that dominant subtypes have a strong use of their tertiary function, whereas creative subtypes have stronger use of their inferior.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Entropic said:


> So? They are a friend, is it wrong to express what they think as a way to honor the friendship? A friendship is not the same as asslicking.


Ok for honouring friendships. Nonetheless it was done in a funny way.
[/QUOTE]



Entropic said:


> And there's a reason most visual typing is bogus.


And the reason is...? So far, it proved the fastest and the best way. Alas, not many people could do that.



Entropic said:


> Fyi, I've been officially visual typed as an INTJ by the CognitiveTypes people.


This is interesting, I would love to speak with the person who typed you so and see the video they typed you by because:



Entropic said:


> Here you have a video I recorded some weeks ago, not related to this questionnaire but another:


Not that CognitiveTypes are the ultimate source - but they got most things right. And if you watched their examples, you would know. Concerning the video you posted - every movement of your eyes, hands, your mimics are indicative of Ne-Si and Fi-Te. Every pause you make, your tempo, etc 
Moreover, as far as the visual typing goes, there is not a single visual clue to suggest you to be Ni-Se or Se-Ni (so yeah, ISTP is wrong). Nothing of Fe rly. Looks very much like Fi with Te-inf (not INTP). So, your initial typing seem correct to me.

You are free to disagree/disregard it. I am not attacking or trolling. I have no interest to invest my time into bickering anymore. 
Also:
INFP is a great type. Very artistic people when it comes to writing and expressing oneself with words. Always some feeling behind it.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Aha said:


> And the reason is...? So far, it proved the fastest and the best way. Alas, not many people could do that.


The reason is this because you are oh so dead wrong:


> This is interesting, I would love to speak with the person who typed you so and see the video they typed you by because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mind INFPs at all, but I am clearly not one. This becomes very obvious if you were to compare me to an actual INFP. It's incredibly dubious to claim that I am Ne-Si because I move my eyes such and such. If anything the way I move my eyes would indicate irrationality first, not rationality, meaning you should argue Ne dominance except I am not Ne dominant. 

Also, if you bothered to read and listen to what I say instead of just ignoring the content of what I think, it becomes very evident I don't favor Ne-Si at all. Visual typing only works so far, meaning that it should supplement cognitive typing, not be the other way around. Doing it any other way is incredibly sloppy since you got nothing to support whether cognition actually matches what it is you observe. 



Word Dispenser said:


> I'm just wondering why you're putting up a questionnaire at all.
> 
> From what I've read here, you're not really willing to consider any other options... It just seems like you're trying to insult/retort against others who might think differently.
> 
> ...


I have my reasons  And people's times can only be wasted if they are willing to bite, but if they are willing to bite, is it still wasted since they choose to interact and thus also spend their time on this? Clearly it is valuable enough for them to spend their energy on doing that compared to something else.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

INTJ or ENTJ. For some reason, Fi comes off as more volatile than I expect of a tert function in your questionnaires (don't have time to watch the video, sorry). I'm not sure if that's the questionnaire, or the actual case. If you're wondering either way, why don't you try out the ENTJ boards as well as the INTJ ones and have a look at ENTJ videos/articles for a bit. I tend to find reading helps me, even if I know information on the topic (brain refreshing?).

The 8 enneagram is also something to take into consideration. I'll have a think, but my initial, overall idea is xNTJ.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Entropic said:


> @_EidolonAlpha_ @_[Redacted]_ it's a story between me and all these posters. This is a showdown and I called them here. Whether they were willing to heed it is up to them. Go read what arkigos wrote again and contemplate what is going on here. He honestly nailed it and I didn't even ask him to. I actually want to apologize for dragging him into something that is none of his business. And nope, this was never about validation. I wouldn't change my mind about my type at this point unless they were capable of producing highly compelling evidence why I'm wrong. I frankly don't think I am. Try again. It is ironic that you take a moral higher ground when what you are doing is no better except at least I'm honest and up front with what I do and my intentions. That I even bothered to file out a questionnaire was more out of formality. If you knew what Aha has done to me in the past I wonder if you would be as keen to immediately take his side. Probably not.
> 
> @_GYX_Kid_ I was never raised in Korea.


I am not taking any moral high-ground. I'm just calling you on your bullshit. I am unaware of what happened in the past, but in the present, Aha offered you his time to type you, and that is still a nice thing to do. This is a web forum, what could Aha done so badly in the past? Not thank you after you left a lengthy post on one of his threads. Lol. 

What you misunderstand is that _I don't care about people's compelling evidence or your type_. All I'm saying is this whole thread is fueled by your image-consciousness and insecurities. I'm not going to go quote proof to substantiate this because the evidence is everywhere in this thread. You were looking for validation and affirmation, but you found rejection so you lashed out. Luckily, your florid language is one of the few things keeping you above water.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

@Figure no you don't get it. This is just ostensibly about my type but this is how several posters that were mentioned in the OP have actively or passively taking jabs at my character, you included. You could have chosen to live up to the challenge but you didn't. I am more lucid than I've ever been in my life. If you are going to argue Fi dom even ISFP is more reasonable. @arkigos is right that INFPs don't really enjoy forceful interaction because Se PoLR. Are you suggesting that I'm really am faking now, that I'm pretending to be this way but I'm really not? Why would I put myself in a cognitive position that is psychologically hurtful? 

As for buzzwords, point it out when the questionnaire in question didn't use it itself e.g. Gut feelings. I referred to one situation about a sense of just knowing. I don't describe it that way because I want to use buzzwords. No I do because there is frankly no other way to describe it. Don't suggest I'm lying in my questionnaires ever again or purposefully manipulating how I come across for the sake of crafting a persona. I don't give a fuck if you think I'm an INFP but never fucking ever suggest or imply that I am lying because that's so far from the truth I must wonder if you are the one who is smoking. I am many things but I'm not a sock puppet or an internet troll. Now gtfo and never slander my character again in this way in public. Go ahead and talk behind my back, I already know that plenty do, but keep it to your fucking self because I want none of it.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

arkigos said:


> Why tag people who agree with you? If I were challenged on my type by a number of people, and meant to honor that challenge by responding to it... who else would I tag but those that called up the question in the first place, directly or indirectly?
> 
> It seems nonsensical to do otherwise.
> 
> ...


Isn't this interesting coincidence @_Entropic_? The one guy who in your exact words, "honestly nailed it and I didn't even asked him to" now stands up to defend your honor. 

Superficial social étiquette involves superficial things, e.g. holding the door for someone, being polite to people you scarcely know, or making small-talk. Giving up your time to help someone on a quest to understanding themselves--which in this case is MBTI--is not this same artificial etiquette you speak of. You are getting caught up on phrase I said. The main point I am bringing up is how overly concerned he is with others' views, and that this whole thread is a spectacle in hopes of gaining affirmation, which he so cooly tries to dismiss.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

arkigos said:


> @_Aha_ couldn't have expected a terribly positive reaction when he stated that he was mastering visual typing (by which he meant subtle movements of the face). He might as well have asked what zodiac sign Entropic was born under. If someone kindly offers their time to read my palm, I will be quite polite ... but if I saw them reaching for the hand of an INTJ or ENTJ, I'd cringe... but, after the 'Hitch slap' (google it) came down, I'd have to say they brought it on themselves.


Nobody cares what you think about zodiac or palm reading. It is a bad comparison because:

1. Visual typing is accurate. (if done by me)


That's it. I don't need to argue or defend this position because I have my accuracy rating at 100% atm. 

Also: I am not going to derail this thread on the topic. As I said, I am going to initiate a twitter blog to this cause as well as perc thread where I will accept any request. You will be able to give me videos of confirmed people and see whether I can type them visually.

Back to the OP: I am 100% sure his Fi is above his Te. Your arguments weren't as good as you might think considering inconsistency in OP behaviour and actions on the forum. 



Entropic said:


> If you knew what Aha has done to me in the past I wonder if you would be as keen to immediately take his side. Probably not.


Heh? What? I don't remember doing anything to you


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

kev said:


> Isn't this interesting coincidence @_Entropic_? The one guy who in your exact words, "honestly nailed it and I didn't even asked him to" now stands up to defend your honor.
> 
> Superficial social étiquette involves superficial things, e.g. holding the door for someone, being polite to people you scarcely know, or making small-talk. Giving up your time to help someone on a quest to understanding themselves--which in this case is MBTI--is not this same artificial etiquette you speak of. You are getting caught up on phrase I said.* The main point I am bringing up is how overly concerned he is with others' views, and that this whole thread is a spectacle in hopes of gaining affirmation, which he so cooly tries to dismiss.*


I'm not sure how this is relevant to the discussion of OP's type. This discussion should probably be conducted elsewhere or left alone. We're getting off-topic. If you want to discuss how OP uses Fe in relation to this, go ahead, but try to make it relevant or it's not very helpful.

ETA: My comment is also referring to any post which is going off-topic and getting personal on here. It just means the thread will eventually be locked, which is a shame because it's a potentially interesting discussion point.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

laurie17 said:


> I'm not sure how this is relevant to the discussion of OP's type. This discussion should probably be conducted elsewhere or left alone. We're getting off-topic. If you want to discuss how OP uses Fe in relation to this, go ahead, but try to make it relevant or it's not very helpful.


I was going to stop at one post, but they both felt the need to quote, question, and misconstrue what I said earlier, so I pressed on. And it is relevant to the thread because it was premeditated; he made this hoping to get a certain type and then repudiates any opinion that conflict with his. This isn't a "type me" thread, it is a "look at me" thread.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

kev said:


> I was going to stop at one post, but they both felt the need to quote, question, and misconstrue what I said earlier, so I pressed on.


Fair enough, everyone has the right to defend themselves. Would it be possible for everyone to get back on topic from here on, though?


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

kev said:


> Isn't this interesting coincidence @_Entropic_? The one guy who in your exact words, "honestly nailed it and I didn't even asked him to" now stands up to defend your honor.
> 
> Superficial social étiquette involves superficial things, e.g. holding the door for someone, being polite to people you scarcely know, or making small-talk. Giving up your time to help someone on a quest to understanding themselves--which in this case is MBTI--is not this same artificial etiquette you speak of. You are getting caught up on phrase I said. The main point I am bringing up is how overly concerned he is with others' views, and that this whole thread is a spectacle in hopes of gaining affirmation, which he so cooly tries to dismiss.


Reading into people's motivations without proof or invitation is such a bad idea for lots of reasons. 

Entropic and I have 0 interaction outside of the occasional happening upon each other in forum posts, in which we are as likely to disagree as to agree. Zero interaction. As far as I can tell, I was mentioned in this post solely for the purpose of pointing out that I typed him INTJ prior to any possible attempt on his part to engineer it. He rather vehemently disagreed with me at the time, if I recall correctly. It would certainly be relevant to point out if someone is accusing him of attempting to engineer the perception of his type. I then read the thread and chose to offer another perspective on the situation, informed by a history of interactions with Entropic. If you see a conspiracy in this, it is only in your imagination. 



Aha said:


> Nobody cares what you think about zodiac or palm reading. It is a bad comparison because:
> 
> 1. Visual typing is accurate. (if done by me)
> 
> ...


And only Uri Geller could bend the spoons. Mind if I subject your powers to some tests? 

I think we should take this discussion elsewhere. Do you have a thread up about this, or should I PM you some videos of people who already know their types and you can guess based on cues? Just let me know. 




Aha said:


> Back to the OP: I am 100% sure his Fi is above his Te. Your arguments weren't as good as you might think considering inconsistency in OP behaviour and actions on the forum.


You would characterize his Fi as mature, conscious and well developed? Interesting. Why?


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

Entropic said:


> @EidolonAlpha @kev it's a story between me and all these posters. This is a showdown and I called them here. Whether they were willing to heed it is up to them. Go read what arkigos wrote again and contemplate what is going on here. He honestly nailed it and I didn't even ask him to. I actually want to apologize for dragging him into something that is none of his business. And nope, this was never about validation. I wouldn't change my mind about my type at this point unless they were capable of producing highly compelling evidence why I'm wrong. I frankly don't think I am. Try again. It is ironic that you take a moral higher ground when what you are doing is no better except at least I'm honest and up front with what I do and my intentions. That I even bothered to file out a questionnaire was more out of formality. If you knew what Aha has done to me in the past I wonder if you would be as keen to immediately take his side. Probably not.


A showdown? Sounds very dramatic.

I tried to figure out what was going on between you guys, but after half an hour I didn't find anything and then I was too lazy to search further. I'm not _that_ curious. And I'm not taking any sides here (but I'd really like to know what Aha "has done to you in the past"), I originally just wanted to type you. Then I stumbled over these discussions, which I found a little bit disturbing. I mean, they don't know you like you know yourself. If you get an answer and you don't agree, you can discuss it. But if the both of you aren't able to discuss on a same kind of level, what is the use of it? You're going circles. He probably won't change his mind and you won't change yours either. It's like when an INTP is arguing about traditions with an ESFJ. I mean, okay, you can go ahead, who am I to tell you what to do, after all I like drama, but I just wanted to point this out, before you guys look back at these discussions (aha as well) and suddenly think: "Gosh, how childish we were!"

Whatever. I wanted to type you. I don't want to start a new front here, so I won't give you four letters, because this seems to pull a lot of aggro here. But I am quite sure you are using introverted feeling, alone from the way you argue and discuss, or rather from the motives, why.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

arkigos said:


> Reading into people's motivations without proof or invitation is such a bad idea for lots of reasons.
> 
> *Entropic and I have 0 interaction outside of the occasional happening upon each other in forum posts,* *in which we are as likely to disagree as to agree.* Zero interaction. As far as I can tell, I was mentioned in this post solely for the purpose of pointing out that I typed him INTJ prior to any possible attempt on his part to engineer it. *He rather vehemently disagreed with me at the time, if I recall correctly.* It would certainly be relevant to point out if someone is accusing him of attempting to engineer the perception of his type. I then read the thread and chose to offer another perspective on the situation,* informed by a history of interactions with Entropic.* If you see a conspiracy in this, it is only in your imagination.


You see the logical inconsistencies here, right?

I don't see a conspiracy, it's just interesting you ardently stand up for him when your opinions on his type now happen to be congruent. No conclusions were jumped to. And I think we are arguing two different things. You also failed to address what I mentioned about etiquette so I can only assume you acquiesced. We can argue in circles all day about petty things, but I'm going to stop, because as someone mentioned earlier, we have strayed far from the original topic. If you would like, feel free to continue this in my vistor or private messages. You are quite intriguing and have much to say, even behind that elegant display of rhetoric.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

kev said:


> You see the logical inconsistencies here, right?
> 
> I don't see a conspiracy, it's just interesting you ardently stand up for him when your opinions on his type now happen to be congruent. No conclusions were jumped to. And I think we are arguing two different things. You also failed to address what I mentioned about etiquette so I can only assume you acquiesced. We can argue in circles all day about petty things, but I'm going to stop, because as someone mentioned earlier, we have strayed far from the original topic. If you would like, feel free to continue this in my vistor or private messages. You are quite intriguing and have much to say, even behind that elegant display of rhetoric.


My answer to your thoughts on superficial etiquette.. would be that different types have a different gauge on what is considered superficial. What you or I might see as meaningful and not superficial... might be viewed by others (such as, say, INTJs) as still quite superficial. Thus, I suppose the problem is in your definition of superficial on your own terms... when those terms or, rather, delineations, might not apply and thus might not serve as a useful counter-point.

On the point of standing up for him, I think it is incommensurate to my view of his type. That is, I would certainly have made the same defense regardless of whether I also agreed with him about his type. I remember being somewhat surprised that he had changed his mind on his type and chosen INTJ. I remember musing at length, to myself, about how one with his cognition might go about that. For example, this is the first time (I think) that he has mentioned that I had thought he was an INTJ. That happened a long time ago (more than a year? I don't know, but a while ago) and I thought he'd forgotten (and had quite nearly forgotten myself). I found the process, in what I felt was simultaneously quite extraverted and yet profoundly introverted, to be quite foreign. It was like he had to go through excruciating argument and antagonism on the subject... in which he disagreed to every thing and offered nothing but seeming derision and obstinateness... only to come to the conclusion later, in an unrelated scenario, and never mention it again. I found it ..................... amusing and terribly interesting. I have had similar experiences with SFPs, actually... where you feel that they suck your brains out and yet you cannot engage them. Then, elsewhere, seemingly completely separate and even in spite of your input and contribution, come to some conclusion. It is delightful and frustrating. 

There is some thought that Te types (rather, NTJs) generate debate and controversy as a sort of white noise, that they sit back and filter through without ever bending from their objective stance. Almost like they are just waiting for something to pop up that they overlooked or missed... but in the meantime are not actually inducting anything that is being argued. Until that objective something appears, they are unmoved. Impassive. Even cold. 

A friend of mine, who is an ENTJ posted a gargantuan list of programming 'cardinal rules' and a separate list of ... er, non-cardinal rules. It felt sort of off-the-cuff, but he is a Te and a programmer of 8 years, so it was a really good list. He only put it out there to be agreed with... this I cannot stress enough. I praised the list and offered the most minuscule of caveats. The mole was whacked. He shut me down, by citing that the item I had issue with was not on his cardinal rule list. In another lifetime I might have gotten flustered at this. But, I know Te when I see it. He must stand behind his objective logic as much as any Fe must stand by their objective ethics. That is kinda the point/nature of objective judgment. 

He can't have been wrong because if he had been wrong he wouldn't have said it. That is crazy to me, being Ti, but that his how Te is. Thus, it is guaranteed that Te must whack down every dissenter to its, as Jung says, 'formula'. Which, to Te, is nothing more or less than someone who is arguing against reality itself. Calling green the sky that is clearly blue. So, why do they put it out there? Why do they set themselves up to be disagreed with and then invariably turtle up when you do? ((worth noting that ExFPs are also like this)) 

Honestly, it is probably just because if they are wrong they want to know it. But, any such proof must be objective in the extreme. It can really only possibly take the form of something they missed or some information they were not told. If it is not as exactlingly tangible and environmental as that, it is going to get whacked. The only way to convince them the sky isn't blue is ... well, difficult. You'll have a whole hell of deconstruction on your hands if you want to make any inroads into that. 

And that is just a take it or leave it arrangement. Offer something utterly objective or prepare to get shut down. That is how every Te alive is and how every Te alive will forever be... because that is what Te is.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Aha said:


> Nobody cares what you think about zodiac or palm reading. It is a bad comparison because:
> 
> 1. Visual typing is accurate. (if done by me)
> 
> ...


He's good at it. I don't know how he does it, but he's very accurate. And I was pretty skeptical at first admittedly.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

So I had my explosion and I calmed down because this was long overdue. Now let's see:



kev said:


> I am not taking any moral high-ground. I'm just calling you on your bullshit. I am unaware of what happened in the past, but in the present, Aha offered you his time to type you, and that is still a nice thing to do. This is a web forum, what could Aha done so badly in the past? Not thank you after you left a lengthy post on one of his threads. Lol.
> 
> What you misunderstand is that _I don't care about people's compelling evidence or your type_. All I'm saying is this whole thread is fueled by your image-consciousness and insecurities. I'm not going to go quote proof to substantiate this because the evidence is everywhere in this thread. You were looking for validation and affirmation, but you found rejection so you lashed out. Luckily, your florid language is one of the few things keeping you above water.


I am a person to hold grudges. I can hold a grudge against someone for many months, maybe even years though I have yet to do that. Reading into my character though, stating it is driven by "image-consciousness" and "insecurities" without even stating what kind of image-consciousness or what kinds of insecurities that are motivating my actions here, is quite odd seeing how I actually thanked and kindly, I should add, responded to several posters who suggested ENTJ here. I asked them the question why and that was all there was to it. I was curious why they held such a view, what made them think so. I also found it curious that so many thought so. It made me wonder if perhaps I was one? I was swayed by consensus opinion but as I mulled over it I eventually dismissed it as implausible. So they offered a view contrary to my typing so why didn't I lash out at them? Notice that I only did so to the people who were mentioned. Why? Because I hold grudges. Has nothing to do with my image as I am aware that these people will continue to think otherwise of me. No, you clearly don't understand my motivations here. It's about power and unless you are motivated by power as I am, you will likely never understand. 



kev said:


> Isn't this interesting coincidence @_Entropic_? The one guy who in your exact words, "honestly nailed it and I didn't even asked him to" now stands up to defend your honor.
> 
> Superficial social étiquette involves superficial things, e.g. holding the door for someone, being polite to people you scarcely know, or making small-talk. Giving up your time to help someone on a quest to understanding themselves--which in this case is MBTI--is not this same artificial etiquette you speak of. You are getting caught up on phrase I said. The main point I am bringing up is how overly concerned he is with others' views, and that this whole thread is a spectacle in hopes of gaining affirmation, which he so cooly tries to dismiss.


Others' views? No, this thread here was just a method I used in order to truly aim for what I wanted. It could of course potentially have turned otherwise but I knew it wouldn't way before I made it. I knew how it would turn out and that was my goal all along. I planned for it. There was no way in hell I could have taken Aha seriously when he suggested that part about visual typing and I made have written some very biting remarks but I also offered him a video to type me off. I could have refused. I could have chosen to not play along with it. I wanted to see if he could live up to my expectations and I also mentioned that I have been visual typed before as a disclaimer to see how what he would say would contradict, add on or relate to what others have said about my body language. 

I personally thought he fell very short as visual typing without relating it back to cognition means nothing. How are you going to verify that you VI'd right? How can you prove that the person you just typed as an ISTJ is an actual ISTJ if you aren't going to study the cognition of this individual to see that it matches an ISTJ? Otherwise you end up in the situation where you think that if something looks a certain way it's always going to be this way. It's fallacious inductive logic. 



kev said:


> I was going to stop at one post, but they both felt the need to quote, question, and misconstrue what I said earlier, so I pressed on. And it is relevant to the thread because it was premeditated; he made this hoping to get a certain type and then repudiates any opinion that conflict with his. This isn't a "type me" thread, it is a "look at me" thread.


It's neither. I was honestly surprised to see that so many whom I have no idea why they are for most of the part, responded to this in the first place. As I wrote, I filled out a questionnaire because that much is to be expected of me. If they are going to think I am X type, I must provide them with the sufficient information for both of us to operate with in order to arrive at whether I truly am or not. Whether I gave much of a fuck for the questionnaire in question is another matter. I really didn't beyond filling it out as an act of common courtesy but that's as far as I'll extend my benevolence when it comes to these people. As it seems, most didn't even seem to have read my questionnaire in question. tangosthenes is right that this questionnaire mostly reflects my own personal growth rather than my cognition but that's an aside. Why do you think I thanked tangosthenes? Wouldn't his post run contrary to what you suggest about me here? I thank people for many reasons but usually I thank them because I think they are providing an accurate description of the current situation. Whatever you read from my character from this brief interaction here is clearly not accurate. I did not do this for the sake of validating my type though I would have appreciated if these people could have offered a strong argument that may have convinced me to at least see the validity in their point of view. Doesn't mean I have to agree with them, far from. That had been the best case scenario but it was definitely not the scenario I was aiming for though I deep down hoped for it. Hence my disappointment. 



arkigos said:


> Reading into people's motivations without proof or invitation is such a bad idea for lots of reasons.


Agreed, especially about a member whom you have rarely if ever interacted with in the past. It becomes very dubious to assume things about their person without really knowing who they are. 



> Entropic and I have 0 interaction outside of the occasional happening upon each other in forum posts, in which we are as likely to disagree as to agree.


LOL, that is true. I still disagree on Amanda Palmer being an ENFP. 



> As far as I can tell, I was mentioned in this post solely for the purpose of pointing out that I typed him INTJ prior to any possible attempt on his part to engineer it.


Correct. In retrospect I regret tagging you so blatantly and thus also pulling you into this that frankly is way below you but I wanted to make it clear with an emphasis that you are actually a real person with actual impact when it comes to this because what you wrote here: 



> He rather vehemently disagreed with me at the time, if I recall correctly.


Indeed I did. I remember you PM'd me, I got quite flustered and cited some forum posts over at TypologyCentral that supported I was an Ne type and we had some spat about what an INTJ is or what an INTJ does and you couldn't convince me and that was that lol. 



> It would certainly be relevant to point out if someone is accusing him of attempting to engineer the perception of his type.


Indeed, in that even when I typed as an INFP people were still calling out my "actual" type at the time or in the very least suspected I was mistyped. I also in retrospect have come up with very odd and dubious ways to always justify my own typings by twisting theory just as much as to make it make enough sense lol, like the ego must always first be motivated by Fi before it can orient itself towards any other function. Well, in my defense it was in the very early days when I was active in the INTP subforum and I had read zero Jung. 



> You would characterize his Fi as mature, conscious and well developed? Interesting. Why?


Yes, I wonder how people see this + mature Pe. It's so totally not. Not sure if you've seen that Jungian analysis of Fight Club where inferior Se was described as:



> In the dominant position, extraverted sensation is fluent and persuasive; *if undeveloped, however, as in the inferior position, it can be brutish and bullying.*


Showed it to Amaterasu and she lol'd because it's painfully true. It does feel very childish and I feel like I revert to something much simpler and archaic. It's one of those situations where you feel like you should know better but you don't because you don't know how to develop the sufficient sophistication that is expressed in types that carry your inferior in the ego. It feels very inane at some level.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Entropic said:


> *So I had my explosion and I calmed down because this was long overdue.* Now let's see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll address the things I highlighted in order.

If that was your "explosion" I could compare that to nothing more than mere mentos in a diet soda. In my eyes that's a good thing. It's common knowledge that a bigger explosion leaves us with more causalities and debris to clean up.

It is also nice to know I am probably now on your grudge list.

The people you thanked were only the ones that chose a type congruous to the one you wanted to be, liked I highlighted, ENTJ. You made pejorative remarks to many who suggested otherwise.

Are you inadvertently trying to tell me that being power hungry is cool? Congratulations. That's not something to gloat about, rather, something you should work on vanquishing. 

I never once addressed the validity of visual typing. And I had no knowledge of your past experiences with the person who offered to do so, nor did it seem like he was being mocking or sardonic. All I saw was him offer to visual type you and you responded with, "And I can upload a video and I will also lol over what ridiculous type you'll offer me." Why didn't you just refuse then, like you said? If it's fallacious why would you even bother addressing the post..?

I agree. Many people, including me, pounced straight for the neck in verbal assault rather than actually type you. Maybe it's because you came off abrasive and obstinate, but nonetheless, you are still correct. I must admit, I only jumped in because I was bored and irritated after I saw your response to Aha. 

Just because you don't agree with someone doesn't mean you have to burn their opinion at the stake. If you came into this with an open-mind you would have left knowing a lot more about yourself. Anyways, I hope I am not permanently on your grudge list for today's actions. hahah. I have no negative views toward you. Good day!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

kev said:


> I'll address the things I highlighted in order.
> 
> If that was your "explosion" I could compare that to nothing more than mere mentos in a diet soda. In my eyes that's a good thing. It's common knowledge that a bigger explosion leaves us with more causalities and debris to clean up.
> 
> It is also nice to know I am probably now on your grudge list.


Completely irrelevant. And you weren't though I am beginning to wonder if I should consider placing you there eventually. 



> The people you thanked were only the ones that chose a type congruous to the one you wanted to be, liked I highlighted, ENTJ. You made pejorative remarks to many who suggested otherwise.


Except I don't type as an ENTJ and I don't think I am. Hence, by that logic, it is still in fundamental disagreement in what you have claimed about me where I have disagreed with everyone who has disagreed on my typing. ENTJ is a disagreement since I self-type as INTJ, not ENTJ. You may think such a classification difference is small but it is not. It's the difference between Ni dom and Te dom which is actually worlds apart. 



> Are you inadvertently trying to tell me that being power hungry is cool? Congratulations. That's not something to gloat about, rather, something you should work on vanquishing.


I just laid out my motivations to you. You twisted it. Good job. 



> I never once addressed the validity of visual typing. And I had no knowledge of your past experiences with the person who offered to do so, nor did it seem like he was being mocking or sardonic. All I saw was him offer to visual type you and you responded with, "And I can upload a video and I will also lol over what ridiculous type you'll offer me." Why didn't you just refuse then, like you said? If it's fallacious why would you even bother addressing the post..?




Because I actually wanted to see if he could live to his own claims, of course. What other reason would there be? 



> I agree. Many people, including me, pounced straight for the neck in verbal assault rather than actually type you. Maybe it's because you came off abrasive and obstinate, but nonetheless, you are still correct. I must admit, I only jumped in because I was bored and irritated after I saw your response to Aha.
> 
> Just because you don't agree with someone doesn't mean you have to burn their opinion at the stake. If you came into this with an open-mind you would have left knowing a lot more about yourself. Anyways, I hope I am not permanently on your grudge list for today's actions. hahah. I have no negative views toward you. Good day!


I hold grudges against people I think it is reasonable to hold them against. In Aha's case yes, it is. Very. Notice that I did not do that to Swordsman of Mana though he is someone who has been quite forceful when trying to type me but he has not at least openly mocked me on the forum by making fun of me and my character like Aha has. That is the difference here.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Entropic said:


> Completely irrelevant. And you weren't though I am beginning to wonder if I should consider placing you there eventually.


Good. At least I know I've done something right in my life. And since we're still on a type me thread, this statement sings the harmonies of Fi. 




Entropic said:


> Except I don't type as an ENTJ and I don't think I am. Hence, by that logic, it is still in fundamental disagreement in what you have claimed about me where I have disagreed with everyone who has disagreed on my typing. ENTJ is a disagreement since I self-type as INTJ, not ENTJ. *You may think such a classification difference is small but it is not. It's the difference between Ni dom and Te dom which is actually worlds apart.*


Not even remotely true. I've learned empirically through this site how easy it is to get your top two functions mixed up . An earlier poster, who I think is your acquaintance @_-Alpha-_ was typed as an ENTJ for quite some time; I now see him typed as an INTJ. You should ask him about alternating between the first letter. Low introverts and extroverts have lots of trouble defining their top function since to them it appears to fluctuate. This is pervasive on this site. And I see posts all the time saying, "I can't tell if so-and-so is an INTJ or ENTJ." So worlds apart? Hardly, maybe _a few kilometers_ at best. An example of world's apart would be, "Am I an INFJ or INFP?"




Entropic said:


> I hold grudges against people I think it is reasonable to hold them against. In Aha's case yes, it is. Very. *Notice that I did not do that to Swordsman of Mana though he is someone who has been quite forceful when trying to type me* but he has not at least openly mocked me on the forum by making fun of me and my character like Aha has. That is the difference here.


"Every action has an equal and opposite reaction." What spurred him to be so forceful in his typing? It could have been the lackadaisical title or the fact that you sent plenty of forceful responses to other people trying to help you. 


Anyways bud, I'm done posting here. I don't know your type, nor do I care. Be what you want. I just don't stand for you putting people down when they try to help you out. I also don't care about your past grievances through a web-forum, if it was that bad just turn off the computer and it's all over. Don't bother responding to me unless you have something useful to say - I would prefer it to be a PM or vistor message because this thread has blown out of proportion.


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Completely irrelevant. And you weren't though I am beginning to wonder if I should consider placing you there eventually.
> 
> I hold grudges against people I think it is reasonable to hold them against. In Aha's case yes, it is. Very. Notice that I did not do that to Swordsman of Mana though he is someone who has been quite forceful when trying to type me but he has not at least openly mocked me on the forum by making fun of me and my character like Aha has. That is the difference here.


You actually have a grudge list? Please, tell me why do you think it's useful in _any_ form? I mean, Aha and whoever here you think was mocking you are acquaintances from the _internet_. This _is_ the internet. If you want to defend your principles in the realm of untouchable trolls, have fun, you'll just get angrier and angrier. You won't win this - ever - because there is no "winner" and "loser" and the mere idea that they could be something even remotley close to this is immature. 

I earlier posted that I like drama, but this is getting really weird. Let it go, man.

Here, have a type description of me instead and be done with it:



> Nothing. This is done out of boredom and fun. Apparently there's some kind of sect forum consensus here that I am secretly a mistyped INTP


Sounds like Fi to me. You are frustrated that people don't understand you. I can feel you, have the same problem with my family sometimes.



> Right now I think I yearn for some kind of peace of mind, to get back and get in touch with myself. I feel this way because I feel like I lost something quintessential to my existence as a child and I feel like I cannot get it back so my entire existence pretty much revolves around some kind of searching for that something I feel like I lost. I feel a bit like a hollow or lesser of a person, not quite complete, like I separated myself into two parts and one part just disappeared or walked away that day. I feel like a monster, something utterly terrifying and terrible, that which should not be but I am and I feel like I am because I must, because I don't know how to be or live another way. I want to feel complete and whole again, alive and real, to feel truly and genuinely rather than something lesser of a man.


This sounds like Ni to me. I don't think many Ne users are trying _to get in touch with themselves_ or feel like _they have two parts_. Such mystical thinking is typical for Ni.



> I am not sure I understand this question because I am not sure I can think of such a situation but perhaps deeply loving and caring, genuinely giving, truly feeling and being in touch with everything around me in this very carefree kind of way?
> 
> I think I feel this way or am capable of feeling this way when I'm letting go of everything and allow myself to just be which is incredibly difficult. To feel like you're a part of the flow in this simple kind of way without keep building defenses.


Hah. See? I told you to let it go. Do it. 
And this seems to me like Fi again. Fi's often have problems, especially in adverse surroundings, to express their feelings they have. Often they would love to interact more, but many INFP's and I dare to say it's the "unhealthy" ones (even though I'm not blaming them, they are very sensitive and do not have a very thick skin), develop some kind of sociophobia.



> I feel pretty dumb and inferior around most things interpersonal.


This speaks for the last point I had. I would lay it out this way if I wouldn't know that you kind of _want_ us to know you are this or that personality type. Now I'm just a little bit confused about it.



> I think I tend to think of decisions in terms of what is seen as desirable or not. Is this something I want? It sometimes takes a lot of time to figure it out and I have no problem waiting for it. I also often have a very strong and deep sense of just "knowing" what is the right thing to do or what outcome is the best which cannot be reasoned beyond the feeling of simply knowing.


This is some mixed Ni with Te, I think.



> I tend to emphasize the quality of the end result because I like to know that the outcome meets my expectations of what results are desirable. I don't want anything substandard. I'll judge all my colleagues and deem whether I find them worthy or not. It doesn't mean it must be perfect, but it doesn't mean I'll accept something below average either because I know we are capable of producing something of above average quality.


This is absolutely Te and a bit Ni.



> Uh, I can't think of anything. I've been told by my shrink that I am very poor at verbalizing, expressing and explaining emotions and these things tend to go into one ear and other the other. I have no memory where I can recall that something was particularly fun in a way that made it stand out to me.


This is another Fi thing, because you are good at doing so with written words. Fi's and Ti's for example prefer sending eMails than phoning someone, because they have enough time to think about what they're going to write. Especially Fi's develop their writing skills for practical use. 



> When I learn something new I want to jump straight into action and try out what I know and understand so I can see how it works real time. I am an auditory learner so I learn the best discussing something with someone who knows better than I or listening to lectures, but I can also do reading on my own just fine. I don't understand the part about hands on, theorizing or memorizing. I seek deep and exhaustive understanding of things but I feel that a vital aspect of this is actually observing how something really is or what it really is. You can't like abstract it beyond reality as it is. Then it just becomes useless theory and thinking that doesn't say anything more than expressing an ideal of what the world is like which the world necessarily is not.


Te.



> Not at all, really, in a sense. Like I can plan and structure just fine. I care a lot about efficiency but I'm pretty shit at following through and such. I often get caught up way too easily in current pleasure indulgences.


Te versus Se.



> I don't care about principles as much as I care about concepts, what something means or what it represents. It's about the why, not so much the how.


Te as well.



> Dumb question. I tend to speak without thinking pretty much like I am thinking as I am speaking. And I don't really care whether it's one-on-one or a group as long the group isn't too big. I tend to fall silent in very large groups and end up observing my environment.


Nice comment. Anyway, I don't see a clear function here, but introverted behaviour.



> I think I tend to jump into action right away actually. I think I could sometimes benefit from being a little bit more cautious and careful in how I approach life. I don't think actions or words speak louder than the other as much as I care about both correlating. If someone says something about themselves, it means nothing if they can't back it up with their actions but similarly, actions in themselves don't necessarily mean much either if the intent isn't there.


Te and a bit Se.



> It's indeed Saturday today! Depends on a lot of things like what situation I am in right now. Am I capable of leaving for example? Do I have time to get ready? What friends are calling me, what do I think and feel about them? Are they close and important to me or more sort of like acquaintances? Where are we going? etc.


This isn't very strong, but it's a Te indicator for me.



> Erratic and can turn very pedantic and aggressive. I may point out the flaws of others where I would otherwise hold my tongue. I got a very stinging tongue as I know exactly what to say to make it hurt the most. I can get extremely energetic but in this kind of stressful way. I may end up endlessly cleaning my apartment for example.


Empathic Fi.



> People who emphasize emotional expression, a get-along mentality for the sake of the group, a needlessly carefree attitude towards life with emphasis on fun and group belonging. There's probably more but this is what I can think of right now.


This is contra-Fe and a bit of contra-Se. I'd rather not say this is "Te", this is too general. I think this way, too and I have Ti primary.



> I think I am very bad in taking in physical details or paying attention to my physical environment and what is really there. I am also very bad in being personally in touch with myself and my deeper and more complex emotions.


Pro intuitive. Since you're clearly no Ne, it's Ni for you, here. 



> I think most of my friends perceive me as very friendly, social and outgoing, intelligent, snide, sarcastic, trustful, dependent, protective, strong, willful, honest. I don't think the people whom I consider friends got a flawed perception of me. That's partially how I weed out friends from foe in that a friend is someone who can see and accept you for who you really are.


Te.



> lol, I would probably spend all that time sleeping and talking to my girlfriend. <_< Also maybe sex if there's an opportunity. And good food.


Se.


There was quite a lot of Te. If I'd _only_ have the test, I'd say you're an ENTJ. But I saw your video and you really came along as an introvert, besides I think you are lacking the self-assurance of an ENTJ. INTJ's are very confident of themselves as well, but I have no better match, everything else fits vaguely. I had the feeling while reading this questionnaire you indeed wanted to lead the reader to a certain conclusion. It kind of worked, I type you as an *INTJ*, indeed. You Fi seems strong, too and under other circumstances, maybe I'd say you're something else, but I'm afraid of your grudge list.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

kev said:


> Good. At least I know I've done something right in my life. And since we're still on a type me thread, this statement sings the harmonies of Fi.


Well aware of it. Ti doesn't reason this way about relationships. 



> Not even remotely true. I've learned empirically through this site how easy it is to get your top two functions mixed up . An earlier poster, who I think is your acquaintance @_-Alpha-_ was typed as an ENTJ for quite some time; I now see him typed as an INTJ. You should ask him about alternating between the first letter. Low introverts and extroverts have lots of trouble defining their top function since to them it appears to fluctuate. This is pervasive on this site. And I see posts all the time saying, "I can't tell if so-and-so is an INTJ or ENTJ." So worlds apart? Hardly, maybe _a few kilometers_ at best. An example of world's apart would be, "Am I an INFJ or INFP?"


In terms of Jung, yes it is true. It is the difference between introversion an extroversion, the difference between rationality and irrationality. Sure, you can argue the types have similar qualities because they would both be Ni and Te in ego though again, if you read Jung, this breaks down because the most common interpretation of Jung's idea of the introverted intuitive type with a thinking auxiliary function such as in my case, would be NiTi, not NiTe. I could also see some plausible argument that I'm NiFi but being around strong Fi types for some time now one of them being my girlfriend, I realize I cannot be. Just no way in hell. 



> "Every action has an equal and opposite reaction." What spurred him to be so forceful in his typing? It could have been the lackadaisical title or the fact that you sent plenty of forceful responses to other people trying to help you.


Not because I treated him badly lol but because he thinks I'm such a sore mistype in his eyes that he must correct it. I've never really treated him that badly in public on this forum. He's one of those people I'm uncertain I should respect or strongly dislike. 




EidolonAlpha said:


> You actually have a grudge list? Please, tell me why do you think it's useful in _any_ form? I mean, Aha and whoever here you think was mocking you are acquaintances from the _internet_. This _is_ the internet. If you want to defend your principles in the realm of untouchable trolls, have fun, you'll just get angrier and angrier. You won't win this - ever - because there is no "winner" and "loser" and the mere idea that they could be something even remotley close to this is immature.


It's not about winning or losing. Go back and read what I wrote to Figure and Scelerat. It's clearly fucking impossible to express why I did what I did since the motivation behind it just seems to go way over you. Not surprised though, since you both identify as Ne types. 



kev said:


> Anyways bud, I'm done posting here. I don't know your type, nor do I care. Be what you want. I just don't stand for you putting people down when they try to help you out. I also don't care about your past grievances through a web-forum, if it was that bad just turn off the computer and it's all over. Don't bother responding to me unless you have something useful to say - I would prefer it to be a PM or vistor message because this thread has blown out of proportion.





> I earlier posted that I like drama, but this is getting really weird. Let it go, man.


You don't get it, it's quite clear that you don't. I never understood people who try to diminish a social situation "just because it's the internet so it's not real". It is real because you and I, we are actual people, and while we may not speak to each other face to face, our interaction itself right here and right now, is very real. My emotions that you stir in me whenever you write something to me is real and is real right here and right now. Essentially you are saying that I shouldn't take this seriously because "none of this is really real" which is a very flawed argument to make. It has nothing to do with whether some forms of social interactions are seen as more legitimate or not but it has everything to do with that I actually experience myself as a real person and that whatever I feel or experience regardless of its cause, is real right here and right now. Responding to both here because you both touched in this point and while I can respect the request for PM or VM, I think this needs to be said to both of you and I'm lazy. 



> Here, have a type description of me instead and be done with it:


Fine. See, I can thank it even though I don't agree with everything you said, I can appreciate the effort you put into it. It has zero to do with whether you actually reinforce my typing or not but whether I think your assessment of what I expressed is accurate or not in relation to cognitive typing and what I think of myself. It makes a very big difference because I do am sick and tired of people constantly misrepresenting my actions, my motivations and my character when I really don't think I am such a difficult or complicated person to understand. I would have thanked arkigos either way even if he would have presented a point of view that I would staunchly have disagreed with if he had presented it in such a way that I felt was accurate in capturing the situation. I do care a lot about accuracy. 

I'll go through some things here:



> Hah. See? I told you to let it go. Do it.


It's not the same thing we are talking about here though. Not at all. It has nothing to do with grudges. 



> And this seems to me like Fi again. Fi's often have problems, especially in adverse surroundings, to express their feelings they have. Often they would love to interact more, but many INFP's and I dare to say it's the "unhealthy" ones (even though I'm not blaming them, they are very sensitive and do not have a very thick skin), develop some kind of sociophobia.


Eh, a lot of people seem to develop social phobia for many reasons. I am not sure I would ever chalk that up to type though I see why you say that. 



> This speaks for the last point I had. I would lay it out this way if I wouldn't know that you kind of _want_ us to know you are this or that personality type. Now I'm just a little bit confused about it.


Are you suggesting I have some motivation I don't myself know about? Because I was certainly not intending to suggest any specific type with what I wrote. I am not even sure my questionnaire is even that reflective of my type as much as it is my personal growth. It was a thing I was honest about. I am not sure I would have been able to admit this a year ago, at least not this bluntly or openly, but it's something I've come to realize by being around people and observe how good they are at actually reading the interpersonal in a way I simply and truly cannot. That people may think it expresses "buzzwords" or is indicative of this or that, that is up to them and how they interpret it. It was certainly not my reason why I wrote it though I can see why people would think that I wrote it to lead someone on. I could equally have left the question blank but in the current moment, this was the first thing I thought about so I wrote it down. That was all there was to it. If people are questioning the meaning why I wrote a certain thing in response to a certain question, they can just ask why I did, you know? 



> This is another Fi thing, because you are good at doing so with written words. Fi's and Ti's for example prefer sending eMails than phoning someone, because they have enough time to think about what they're going to write. Especially Fi's develop their writing skills for practical use.


I don't think cognition has anything to do with how good one am or what medium one prefers to express themselves through. 



> Empathic Fi.


Empathic LOL? 



> This is contra-Fe and a bit of contra-Se. I'd rather not say this is "Te", this is too general. I think this way, too and I have Ti primary.


There are a lot of things you often say is contra-Se or Te that I would have placed as Se, would I have read this myself. Se and Te can look very similar. 



> There was quite a lot of Te. If I'd _only_ have the test, I'd say you're an ENTJ.


Yeah, and that's fair. I do think this questionnaire reflects Te more so than it does say, Ni. Which is why I take offense when people suggested I'm manipulating my responses. If I wanted to be typed as an INTJ I would have done it towards Ni obviously. 



> But I saw your video and you really came along as an introvert, besides I think you are lacking the self-assurance of an ENTJ. INTJ's are very confident of themselves as well, but I have no better match, everything else fits vaguely. I had the feeling while reading this questionnaire you indeed wanted to lead the reader to a certain conclusion. It kind of worked, I type you as an *INTJ*, indeed.


Except I had no intention or motivation in mind. I answered everything truthfully and honestly as it came to me when I read that question. Also, that video is recorded in a very different context than this one that I supplemented because it was asked for. It would be incredibly odd of me to prepare to such a degree in advance just to mislead people about my type in a questionnaire. I don't do that shit. Actually, I would frown upon such behavior if I would ever find out that someone did. I assume most people express themselves through a modicum of honesty, as would I. 



> You Fi seems strong, too and under other circumstances, maybe I'd say you're something else, but I'm afraid of your grudge list.


You are not on my grudge list as in, I do not strongly dislike you. I only hold grudges versus people whom I find it warranted because they have slighted me or someone I know, for example.


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm not quite sure, you really want to hear some analysis of your questionnaire. You react very, _very_ sensible.

In this quote, for example, you seem pretty upset. 



> Empathic LOL?


And yeah, I'll stick with it, because:
_"I may point out the flaws of others where I would otherwise hold my tongue. I got a very stinging tongue as I know exactly what to say to make it hurt the most."_
sounds pretty empathic to me. 

You know, sure, maybe you are not empathic, but how should I know? The only thing I've got are your answers and you _want_ an analysis by us, don't you? Don't take it so serious. 
I mean, I could write stuff like: "Oh, I knew it!" and everyone could say: "Wow, that's such a Ni-ish thing to say!" or "I absolutely love eating and I love having sex" and people wouldn't be wrong, if they'd say: "That fits into Se!"
Fact is, that we all got some functions working now and then and it's very possible for us to see another function in your answer to a specific question than you do. And that's no reason to be upset about, I'd rather find it intriguing.
And excuse us, especially strong Ne users, if we're making conclusions based on these perceptions. You don't need to defend yourself, but you can expect these kind of answers, can you? I mean, you claim to be a primary Ni user, so you should expect this. Sorry if this sounds sarcastic.

But if you write stuff like this:


> t makes a very big difference because I do am sick and tired of people constantly misrepresenting my actions, my motivations and my character when I really don't think I am such a difficult or complicated person to understand.


I wonder why you really wanted the forum to type you in the first place. 
I have different answers, but I'm not sure, which is right. 

1.) You want us to know that you're an INTJ for real. I mean, I can understand the fascination about being an INTJ, it's only about 2% of the population. Then again, why are you so desperated that no one seems to "get" you? Being a little bit hard to read and understand is some kind of trademark of an INTJ.

2.) You find it interesting how other people would type you - but then again I don't understand why you have to defend yourself and prove everybody wrong.

3.) You are not quite sure if you're an INTJ and you want some kind of approval that you are. Every other answer gets you more and more frustrated, because the picture of you being an INTJ gets compromised.

If none of this is right, please enlighten us.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

2% still means about 1/50 people. I've probably seen 1-2 others today. I never understood fascination by virtue of rarity.


----------

